# Pepper mill question



## cgseymour (Apr 28, 2018)

hello all,
Was asked by a neighbor if I could make a pepper mill for them.
Are there preferred kits to use and/ or stay away from?

Thank you


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 29, 2018)

The easiest ones to make are the antique grinders. Other than those they are all about the same unless you want a crush grind mechanism. They can be some what of a pain because getting the right length measurements sucks. I’ve made a bunch and still can’t get the measurements down. I always have to cut the shaft and mushroom the end.


----------



## jasonb (Apr 29, 2018)

I use and like the psi 8in prof SS peppermill kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 29, 2018)

cgseymour said:


> hello all,
> Was asked by a neighbor if I could make a _*pepper ill*_ for them.
> Are there preferred kits to use and/ or stay away from?
> 
> Thank you




Come on guys answer the man's question. He talking about making a "pepper ill" not creating some type of woodworking project!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 29, 2018)

To make the pepper ill you soak it in vinegar

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## cgseymour (May 1, 2018)

Ha ha -- That is what I get for typing in an iPad mini (fat fingers, small device does not bode well for typing accuracy)
Thanks for all who interpreted my original post correctly (I have corrected the typo)

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 2, 2018)

Other than the antique mill you'll need several forstner bits. Also with the crush grind you either need a special tool or you can cut the tabs off and glue it in. (Craft Supply does it that way)
The crush grind has the advantage of being able to grind anything, salt or pepper while the standard stainless steel won't do salt for long. The standard also has the adjustment knob on top which makes it look like a standard pepper mill. The big thing for me with either mechanism is the process or sequence used. There are several different ways and at first it can be confusing when watching you tube etc. It wasn't that easy for me but that may be just me, I'm a little slow in figuring things out. Good luck.


----------



## gman2431 (May 2, 2018)

The first one I ever did was just a scrap piece of wood to test drilling and lengths. Then I burned it and did some real ones and it really helped get a grasp on them before wasting any good wood or having to modify. I get my components from Packard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cgseymour (May 2, 2018)

Thank you all for the insights.
I think I will definitely try the scrap wood first

Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 2, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Other than the antique mill you'll need several forstner bits. Also with the crush grind you either need a special tool or you can cut the tabs off and glue it in. (Craft Supply does it that way)
> The crush grind has the advantage of being able to grind anything, salt or pepper while the standard stainless steel won't do salt for long. The standard also has the adjustment knob on top which makes it look like a standard pepper mill. The big thing for me with either mechanism is the process or sequence used. There are several different ways and at first it can be confusing when watching you tube etc. It wasn't that easy for me but that may be just me, I'm a little slow in figuring things out. Good luck.




EVEN WITH THE SPECIAL GROOVING TOOL IT'S BEST TO EPOXY THE CRUCH GRING MECHANISM IN.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (May 2, 2018)

I’ve done both Crushgrind and the standard steel mills. I think the standard steel kits are easier to make and are more forgiving, but sometimes I like the lack of a top knob on the crush grind mills. CSUSA is a good source for kits, but Packard and others sell nice stuff. I avoid Woodcraft because the prices are typically on the high end.

Make sure the wood is dry!


----------



## cgseymour (May 4, 2018)

Thank you all for the comments.


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2018)

Good set of instructions on the Crush Grind here... 

https://woodbarter.com/threads/crushgrind-peppermill-instructions.19485/ 

@TimR - is da man on the peppermill situation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (May 5, 2018)

Thanks @rocky1 , let’s not set expectations too high though! 
@cgseymour , let me know if any questions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2018)

What can I say... You've turned some pretty impressive mills. And, probably more than most have posted, with possible exception of that @Spinartist guy, but I don't think the folks Chris talked to are looking for anything like those Lee is always turning!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Funny 1


----------



## cgseymour (May 5, 2018)

Thanks Tim
I am sure once I start making one I will have many questions

Thanks to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------

